# Green bug (not in viv)



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw this little fella last week while I was trying out my new macro lens in the embassy garden in Hanoi, Vietnam. Does anyone have any idea as to what it is?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

No idea - but it looks a bit like a leaf hopper. What size is it? If it is very small - I say it's in the leaf hopper family. If it's larger - I have no idea.

s


----------



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

It was quite small, I'd say around 4-5 mm. I quite like the way it looks, nice color and shape.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It's a leaf hopper (Homoptera), but I haven't a clue as to the species.


----------

